# Sus & Deca



## Waters (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello, I'm 21 weigh just on 10 stone and I'm 5ft7.  I've always been pretty small but quite ripped, I've just bought a 10ml cycle of Sustanon and Deca-Durabolin as most of the people in my gym recommended that to be the best cycle for me.  I just wanted more of an opinion as I've heard that I should'nt be taking Sus with decca.  I'm not trying to get to big just want to get to around 12 stone.  Any information that could help would be appreciated, thanks.  (Very new to all this btw)


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Waters* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome.  Ask in the anabolic section for more answers, and include you stats and history.


----------



## Waters (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM.. ROTD gave you some good advise.. you'll get more feedback in that section.


----------



## charley (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 6, 2012)

Whats up!!!!!!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## brazey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 6, 2012)

welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome! Alot info around here so surf around and read and absorb!


----------



## Tuco (Mar 6, 2012)

Right to the point! Check out the anabolic zone and expert q&a. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome brudda gl


----------



## melandleadley (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Nivek (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ripsid (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome,bro.


----------



## JonP (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome,


----------

